# SDS hammer drills. 18v vs 28.8v+



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Cordless is very nice sometimes, but sometimes a plug in tool is hard to beat.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

OzSpark said:


> Hi, new to the site. I'm a 23 year old apprentice electrician in Perth, Western Australia.
> 
> I've just started buying power tools. I have a Makita 18v BHP454 drill and now I'm looking to get a hammer drill. What do you use and recommend? I'm doing commercial fitouts and maintenance. I'm looking at either the Makita 18v rotary hammer drill which takes the same battery as my drill:
> 
> ...


If you have the money buy the one in the picture above you will get the most use out of it.

That 18 volt one is tool long just like the bosh bulldog don't waste your money on that one.


Welcome to the forum......:thumbup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I have the Milwaukee 18v and find it's great for holes up to 3/8". I have used many others (Makita/DeWalt/etc) and found the only ones with lasting power are the Hilti models.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> If you have the money buy the one in the picture above you will get the most use out of it.
> 
> That 18 volt one is tool long just like the bosh bulldog don't waste your money on that one.
> 
> ...


 
Curious. Where have you found the Bulldog design too long to fit?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Curious. Where have you found the Bulldog design too long to fit?


It is too long like holding a sawzall and action of the one I had was very poor IMO so I use a Dewalt in the same shape as the makita in the picture a corded one It works really good for about the same price as the Bulldog.


MechanicalDVR said:


> I have the Milwaukee 18v and find it's great for holes up to 3/8". I have used many others (Makita/DeWalt/etc) and found the only ones with lasting power are the Hilti models.



That 18v Milwaukee you are using to you have a link to that one?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Ive got the Milwaukee M18 SDS, I use it mainly for 8mm, 10mm and 12mm anchor holes. Its pretty good but I stopped by the Hilti store yesterday and am now forever spoilt, their 22v stuff looks awesome and about the same price as a makita SDS kit.


----------



## coon88 (Dec 9, 2011)

OzSpark said:


> Hi, new to the site. I'm a 23 year old apprentice electrician in Perth, Western Australia.
> 
> I've just started buying power tools. I have a Makita 18v BHP454 drill and now I'm looking to get a hammer drill. What do you use and recommend? I'm doing commercial fitouts and maintenance. I'm looking at either the Makita 18v rotary hammer drill which takes the same battery as my drill:
> 
> ...


They just released a brushless sds...got that route if you already have that battery platform tools


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

I have the 18v Makita SDS, and love it. I ahve never had a problem. I drill upto 7/8' holes in block with no problem. If I am doing alot of drilling I will use the electric


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

....anything to do with hammer drill or concrete, Hilti can not be beat, IMO!!:thumbup:


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

I have 3 Hilti batt hammer drills on my truck, tried and true. 1 3 years old, 2 2 years old, can't beat em if you can afford them.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Chris Kennedy said:


> I have 3 Hilti batt hammer drills on my truck, tried and true. 1 3 years old, 2 2 years old, can't beat em if you can afford them.



We are starting to go with all Hilti cordless tools. 3yr warranty on the tool and batteries.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

sparky970 said:


> We are starting to go with all Hilti cordless tools. 3yr warranty on the tool and batteries.


I got told 2 years on both batteries and tools then paying just %30 of the list price with free labour after that for life. They let me play with some hammers and gave me a catalog, if you were running commercial work you would be mad not to go with Hilti, they supply most tools and will deliver a replacement if it breaks and on top of that you can source fastners, anchors, fire glands and sealants etc etc. I was really impressed actually, Ramsett also do the same thing here.


----------



## Nuzzie (Jan 11, 2012)

chewy said:


> I got told 2 years on both batteries and tools then paying just %30 of the list price with free labour after that for life. They let me play with some hammers and gave me a catalog, if you were running commercial work you would be mad not to go with Hilti, they supply most tools and will deliver a replacement if it breaks and on top of that you can source fastners, anchors, fire glands and sealants etc etc. I was really impressed actually, *Ramsett *also do the same thing here.


The Ramset Dynadrills are really good too. Use them all the time at work and they hold up extremely well.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Nuzzie said:


> The Ramset Dynadrills are really good too. Use them all the time at work and they hold up extremely well.


Yep, most of them are rebranded Bosch, I think just recently theyre making a few of their own tools now aswell.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

360max said:


> ....anything to do with hammer drill or concrete, Hilti can not be beat, IMO!!:thumbup:


I've got the earlier model TE6-A and it is unstoppable.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Marcus said:


> I've got the earlier model TE6-A and it is unstoppable.


 Love these little drills, we made the switch to Hilti last year, they get a package deal for the tool crib by buying so many blades, bits, and the like.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

my battery op one is the older/longer dewalt 18v model and it still works great. if im drilling more than a dozen holes i get out the bosch bulldog. for big stuff its the milwaukee thunderbolt and if its worth the trouble i bring along the hilti diamond core drill. anything bigger than that is getting subbed out


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

D-Bo said:


> my battery op one is the older/longer dewalt 18v model and it still works great. if im drilling more than a dozen holes i get out the bosch bulldog. for big stuff its the milwaukee thunderbolt and if its worth the trouble i bring along the hilti diamond core drill. anything bigger than that is getting subbed out


 
None of the Milwaukee hammer drills I've used were very impressive, corded or cordless. They have the shortest work life of any powertools we've had at my shop.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

randomkiller said:


> None of the Milwaukee hammer drills I've used were very impressive, corded or cordless. They have the shortest work life of any powertools we've had at my shop.


agreed ive had it serviced a few times. but ive since stopped using the core attatchment and only use spline bits for holes up to 1 1/2". that's why i bought the hilti core drill for all the big core holes up to 3"


----------



## jonboots (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey mate, i have that long 18volt makita sds no complaints at all with it

Also use my bosses 28v milwaukee,
prefer mine as its lighter and, once you take the handle off, it can fit into some pretty tight spaces.,

It will drill 6mm holes for anchors all day, plus i have used it occasionally to drill metre long 25mm bits through concrete!! (drill a few pilot holes first but)..

My two cents: get this drill, couple v extra batteries, and the bigger ozito corded hammer drill in bunnings. 
Two drills, one for light duty, one for heavy duty,,, for less than the price of the 28v/36v.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

jonboots said:


> Hey mate, i have that long 18volt makita sds no complaints at all with it
> 
> Also use my bosses 28v milwaukee,
> prefer mine as its lighter and, once you take the handle off, it can fit into some pretty tight spaces.,
> ...


That Ozitos a hungry concrete munching pig! We have one and the demo breaker and they are bloody good value for crappy DIY tools.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> View attachment 14493


You been washing her down at days end?:laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

chewy said:


> You been washing her down at days end?:laughing:


 
That was before it ever went on a job:thumbsup:


----------



## OzSpark (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks guys, after reading this and talking to some tradies I've bought the Makita 18v skin and in the future I'll buy a corded hammer drill for the bigger stuff. I'm not doing any residential work so there's no old ladies to complain about me using their power :thumbsup:


----------



## coon88 (Dec 9, 2011)

OzSpark said:


> Thanks guys, after reading this and talking to some tradies I've bought the Makita 18v skin and in the future I'll buy a corded hammer drill for the bigger stuff. I'm not doing any residential work so there's no old ladies to complain about me using their power :thumbsup:


Smart move since you already have that battery platform


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

we use 18v dewalts and they seem to work just fine. Drill 1/2 holes just fine


----------

